# Hellcannons



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Is using two hellcannons cheesy or just adressing a major weakness of a WoC army?

As a second point, is a single hellcannon on its own effective at all or is it worthless?


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

NagashKhemmler said:


> Is using two hellcannons cheesy or just adressing a major weakness of a WoC army?
> 
> As a second point, is a single hellcannon on its own effective at all or is it worthless?


Hell Cannons are quite nice indeed. I think 1 per 1250 isn't 2 cheesy.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Do you think two of them are over the top?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

If you need to ask, then yes, they are.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I wouldn't even bring one. They're hideously inaccurate, and you're spending enough points on one that you're cutting into the number of Warriors in the army. Hellcannons look great on paper, but when you actually play them, you're lucky to get a good hit the entire game with one. Bringing two just sort of gives you a reasonable chance at getting a good hit at some point in the game, but it comes at the steep cost of a lot of Warriors, that ultimately will be more useful for the army.

I've found, as a Warriors of Chaos player, it's better to just shrug and accept the lack of shooting in the army, and go with what the army is good at-- being a violent beat-stick. As long as you bring enough Warriors, you're going to be able to get through enemy shooting and still be combat effective, too.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Whether or not two hellcannons are cheesy really depends on your local play group. In mine they probably are but we aren't totally sure as we are still really feeling out 8th but in other more competitive areas then probably not. I love taking the one that I have. Yes it will miss big and sometimes do nothing but then there are also the times when you hit many times over the course of the battle and can claim victory as a result. Plus often times the misfire that causes miscasts will be a boon to your army especially if you have a sorcerer with puppet. A guy in my group did that when playing VC his sorcerer took a str 6 but he modified the three casters in his massive grave guard unit to all explode, thus killing the three of them and annihilating the grave guard almost to a man. Though this is an extreme example it can happen.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

2 hellcannons is hideaously nasty... but ~400pts, so its incredibly nasty, and people will call it cheesy, but then they probably haven't realised just how expensive they are. If you put down 400pts of empire artillery it should decimate large parts of the enemy army


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

As Tim/Steve said, people will call them cheesy, but 400 points of dwarven or empire artillery is probably just as killy, its just called cheese because you pack it into two models


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Personally I think people call it cheesy because it does something they don't expect of chaos, it shoots back!

I have found that any army which deviates from the norm in a positive manner is tended to be called cheese, I hardly think two shooting units in an army is cheesy, but that's just me.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Warriors, Dragon Ogres, and Trolls (with Throgg) are all much better choices if you've got 400 points spare. Then again, personally, it's a both or nothing for me.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

With the larger blocks of troops its actually slightly easier to hit something than it was.

the problem is still the high cost, which they'll struggle to earn back, unless your lucky or very lucky


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

How can anything as reliable as a coin toss be called cheesy? Sure you throw 2 of them, but that's twice the chance of failing miserably.

400 points of Empire/dwarven artillery is so close to full blown fondue it's worth going on a diet over. 2 hellcannons are more like a burger. Unless the chair can barely hold your weight I can't see the harm.

Wonder if anyone will understand my rather insane analogy....


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't think they are cheesy at all simply because they can so easily not do a thing for you. Mind you I only take one but I would never build a WoC list without it.


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

I do like a single hellcannon, especially the look on my opponents face when i plonk it down. Ah, I feed on their despair:victory:

Unfortunately, I usually lose but its worth it for that moment alone :grin:


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

I've found the same thing, two and they're effective, one and they're pointless.

I tried a really nasty combo recently, tzeentch mage with book of ashur and diabolic splendour, two hellcannons and a doom totem, the list just spams -2 LD tests and breaks their army apart, feeding on the pieces.

People were crying hard and whining about how 'broken' it was.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

NagashKhemmler said:


> I've found the same thing, two and they're effective, one and they're pointless.
> 
> I tried a really nasty combo recently, tzeentch mage with book of ashur and diabolic splendour, two hellcannons and a doom totem, the list just spams -2 LD tests and breaks their army apart, feeding on the pieces.
> 
> People were crying hard and whining about how 'broken' it was.


If by "broken" they mean "unreliable" then yes, they are spot on!

Because it's a lot easier to shout "CHEESE!!" than to learn tactics you should expect plenty of that. Depending on your playgroup of course.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

So are they similar to the old Earthshaker?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Fluff wise not really, but similar rules wise.

both are large "stone throwers" The hellcannon spews deamonic ichor at its target, a rather distressing experience, with high strength. The earthshaker was an exploding shell that reduced movement.

The hellcannon is also possessed by a daemon...


----------

